# oh no another Texan...



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

In lieu of being able to live in Florida have to make do with what we have here. Been fishing TX for about 52 years and owned several boats but just now buying my first TPS. Recently acquired a solo skiff also. Finding this site to be a wealth of info.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome! What part of TX?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Corpus Christi. I really like fishing down by Port Mansfield / Arroyo Colorado down to South Padre Island.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from another Texan.
Live in Deer Park and haven't fished that far south since early 70's.
Retired now so going to have to remedy that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome! I have fished down there a few times, I love it. Most of my time is around Rockport, going there tomorrow.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe in the future I can get up with some of yall and we can go down to mansfield. Getting a new Hells Bay Professional and want to go get on 'em again...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Maybe in the future I can get up with some of yall and we can go down to mansfield. Getting a new Hells Bay Professional and want to go get on 'em again...


Just like a Texan, he has to throw in there that he is getting a better bigger boat!! HAHA!! Maybe we can all meet up and enjoy it together sometime.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Nah I just really liked the HB Pro I rode on and it seems they have really good resale value also. BUT I think I could happy as a clam with an East Cape and really like the Dragonfly boats too. Kind of a disadvantage being in TX as not near the availability of poling skiffs to go try out here vs being in FL. Lots of good boats to be had just need to find what works best...


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Got a 98' Pathy 17T poling skiff. Lot lighter, so cheaper to tow than the 22' Skeeter CC.
Makes a tow like that from Houston a lot more doable.
Actually bought it to pull to Everglades to backcountry fish.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

This site just blows me away. I end up spending hours in here especially in the fly fishing section. Microskiff has become my absolute favorite website! Sweet!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

commtrd said:


> In lieu of being able to live in Florida have to make do with what we have here. Been fishing TX for about 52 years and owned several boats but just now buying my first TPS. Recently acquired a solo skiff also. Finding this site to be a wealth of info.


Had a house in Port Mansfield since the 70's and now have one in Rockport. Love them both. also have a HB on order. Good LUCL.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe see you over in Rockport sometime. Not too many HBs running around in TX compared to all the other boats.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

commtrd, there are quite a few actually, you just may not have seen many in your previous life fishing or wading from your shallowsport/majek/haynie/mowdy/new water. Kind of a different fishing sport. I wade fished in Texas bays and surf for years but like a lot of baby-boomers I got a little bored and (thanks to lightweight skiff design) decided to take up sight fishing with the buggy whip. Lots of us are buying skiffs these days and lots of skiffs will be up for sale in a few years as it becomes more difficult to stay on the poling platform, unless we are fortunate to have a younger friend, son, or grandson to push us around.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

I fished out of a Curlew, hull #6, for a long time and waded most of the time. Found fly fishing and its been a Blast. RP has too much bog to wade the back lakes, for me and my wife. The Curlew is not a poling anything. So I bought a Haynie HO to fish the open water and now the HB. Hope to be it mid Jan. Then will have to learn the back waters.


----------

